# How much soap to bring to a craft fair



## vidahlia

I was just wondering how much soap I could expect to sell at a craft fair in one day. There's an event coming up near me in April, and I was just wondering if I even have enough soap to sell. I know I dont have a lot, but i need to find a way to make some of my money back so i can continue my hobby  I'm not new to craft fairs, but I would be a first time vendor. I know it will vary by location, and product quality, but how many bars can I expect to sell in a single day? 

Thanks?


----------



## Relle

How many bars can I sell in a single day ? 

That's like saying how long is a piece of string, wish I knew the answer to that one - I'd be rich.

 Threads from the forum -

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=23023
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=4043
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=30204


----------



## cmzaha

You really cannot guess how many bars you can sell in a day. At least in my 5 yrs I have not found even an average. All craft fairs are different sometimes the ones with a lot of people turn out worse than a small craft fair. I always tell new vendors to take enough product to at least make back costs. It is amazing how many times I have seen soap vendors with so little stock they could not make back their booth price even if they sold out. Even in my local weekly markets I take approx 40 diffferent soaps and 5-14 per fragrance. Of course the number does vary. Do I ever sell out, nope, would I take less, nope. If you do not have it with you you have no chance of selling it. The economy is so up and down now it is just hard to know, so my theory is take plenty just in case. Makes no difference if I carry one container of soap versus 3 large containers of soap. Good luck with your first craft fair.


----------



## vidahlia

This was very helpful, thanks! 
I dont think my location would produce a large turnout, but I still don't think I would have enough soap to make it worth the booth price. Ill have to wait for fall, Or even Next year, I guess


----------



## Susie

I am not going to be doing any craft fairs any time soon, but I have a question that I was wondering about.  Is it smart to bring plenty of samples to get your name/soaps some major exposure?  Or is that giving away the store?

BTW, I will more than likely be making strictly liquid soaps, so packaging of samples will be a higher cost factor(I think) than that of bar soaps.


----------



## cmzaha

I quit giving out lots of samples. If a person wants the soap they will buy it. I do give samples to customers that purchase or sometimes I give a very tiny sample of our face scrubs and lotions. I mean tiny. You want them to get enough to love it then have to buy it because they only got one use out of it. I would really not do just liquid soap if you are going to be doing craft fairs or farmer markets. People love to say they only use liquid when looking at your soaps and it is usually a way to let you know they are not buying. I stopped that by finally having liquid soaps and they do not sell well at all! It really takes a variety of products to sell at craft or farmer markets. I actually sell crochet hats to help when soap or lotions are not selling. Markets are tough, at least in our area


----------



## pamielynn

I always get a great response from samples. I'd never be without them; I've gotten many repeat customers with them.


----------



## shunt2011

I too give out samples.  I take my my end pieces and cut them in half, put them in a small bag wit the name, ingredients and my business card.  I have recieved quite a few repeat customers as well.


----------



## BeeMaiden

shunt2011 said:


> I too give out samples.  I take my my end pieces and cut them in half, put them in a small bag wit the name, ingredients and my business card.  I have recieved quite a few repeat customers as well.



I do it as well. I've gotten quite a few quality customers by handing out samples. So, I figure that the few cents I spend on baggies is well worth it. I do give out decently sized samples - like 1/4" wide x the hight of the bar. At first I handed them out to everyone, regardless, but now I am more selective and engage them in conversation first before offering them a sample.


----------



## shunt2011

BeeMaiden said:


> I do it as well. I've gotten quite a few quality customers by handing out samples. So, I figure that the few cents I spend on baggies is well worth it. I do give out decently sized samples - like 1/4" wide x the hight of the bar. At first I handed them out to everyone, regardless, but now I am more selective and engage them in conversation first before offering them a sample.


 
This post is well over a year old.  Please do not dig up old posts. You are certainly welcome to start a new thread though.


----------



## FerrisWheel

shunt2011 said:


> This post is well over a year old.  Please do not dig up old posts. You are certainly welcome to start a new thread though.



Yes.  That went really well for her didn't it?


----------

